# Clavichords, what do you know/think about them?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The above is an image of a clavichord similar to the one I possess, although I'm jealous because it has one more note.

I'm posting here because I fear it won't get noticed much in the keyboard section. First I want to say the definitive book on Clavichords is by Bernard Brauchli http://books.google.com/books?id=7l...qUatTnLuWq2vNTPNdz0&hl=en#v=onepage&q&f=false

Clavichords came about in the middle ages, we know that, earliest surviving plans date date from the early 1300s. They have their roots of the keyed monochord, from the monochord which wasn't even an instrument but a tool to demonstrate 
pitch. Academic stuff like history, varieties and builders aside, what are your impressions of this instrument? There is a dedicated early music and clavichord community in present time, builders, professional performers, and amateurs. I personally love the instrument and think that with the rising difficulty in finding space, they would have a place in the modern world. I would certainly prefer a clavichord to an electric keyboard, but you are limited in that only the largest of clavichords can play up to early Beethoven.

These instruments however, are perhaps a better aid for practice and composition than the piano, they are quieter and they are tough teachers, not as tough as the harpsichord in terms of mistakes, but close. The technique of vibrato on the notes, known as bebung is a feature unique to clavichords.

They have a very simple yet difficult to construct mechanism of a tangent hitting the string. Some are fretted and multiple tangents will hit a string in different places along its length, meaning those two notes cannot be played at the same time. There is damper cloth wrapped around the left side of the string to only one side resonates after a tangent strikes, otherwise you'd get two usually dissonant tones depending on where you struck as in tapping a guitar string the improper way.

Some have a prejudice against them, only having played the worst of the instruments that have come about in modern times that aren't replicas. Not to say original designs can't be good, its just that a lot of the kits people get their hands on aren't. If you really want to focus on baroque repertoire, a clavichord will help with that. And to play CPE Bach, a large clavichord that goes to G will be necessary, but CPE is only CPE on the clavichord in many cases, he can sound fine on the piano, but just not the same and certain pieces have bebung written in.

Some think they are too quiet, but the best ones have volume enough to duet with a guitar. They are a portable keyboard instrument(although the G clavichords and other large rangers are usually too big) and this is one of the most enjoyable things about them.

Ongoing discussion on clavichords...

Making your own can be a great opportunity to learn about wood work as well. Its one of the cornerstones of being an amateur early instrument builder. There are a few builders in the US but most are in Germany, France, and Italy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for an interesting article. I can only comment from a listener's perspective, and that from recordings - which are often poorly done, the mic(s) being too close to the action (they should be about 3 feet/1 meter away, below or above the instrument. Even when properly recorded, the listener often does the sound harm by turning up the volume too far.

When things are right, the clavichord can make enchanting music. Even Hannibal Lector was fascinated by it.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I love the Clavichord, I would like to purchase one, but alas, I lack the cash.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> I love the Clavichord, I would like to purchase one, but alas, I lack the cash.


Too bad they don't make kits anymore. I think that since you live in the area, you really should call Jack Peters and at least pay a visit to his house and TRY PLAYING his clavichords. Your mind will be blown at the amount of instruments around his shop, he's a very generous man. Don't stall too much, he's not a young man.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a very private instrument, literally for domestic use and many Baroque masters were first trained at the clavichord (the boy Handel purportedly smuggled a clavichord into his attic so he could play it at night without his stern father noticing). When played well, the intimacy of its sound is readily apparent, especially when it comes to early pre-Baroque ancient keyboard music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I wonder who here amongst our pianists have played a clavichord. What was your experience? If you haven't, would you like to?

Most of my practicing is done on the clavichord, being fortunate enough to have one loaned to me for free. I should post a picture of it sometime, it looks very much like the one above. 

I was hoping this discussion would be ongoing, so I might bump the thread from time to time to see that it isn't forgotten. Many expertly crafted clavichords are far cheaper than a grand piano, its a shame there isn't more of a market for them, but I suppose when you have a keyboard with headphones, many don't see the point. I believe that it improves one's technique in baroque music on keyboards in general and the empfindsamerstil(the music of CPE Bach, chiefly) is made possible on it. Baroque, classical, Elizebethan Renaissance, these are all genres of music that would benefit from clavichord study, or playing, to put it more attractively. 

No two clavichords are alike. They are snowflakes to be sure, more than perhaps any other instrument.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

[inquiry from ignorance]
Elizabethan Renaissance? Would that be an 'authentic' use? Were the virginals around then?

The lute was certainly in use, were the 'chest of viols'?

The Elizabethan reign doesn't connect to any of my paltry knowledge of Renaissance instrumental music there.

[It's past my bedtime, but I'd be doltish on this subject anyway.]


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that virginal music was a big thing back in the Elizebethan Renaissance, Byrd, Dowland, Bull, all these guys were from that time correct? Fitzwilliam virginal book, tisdale virginal book? 

I think that 'chest of viols' dates from an earlier time but I don't think they had been replaced by viols yet?


----------

